# advocate side effects



## vbud88 (Mar 26, 2011)

anyone has problems with advocate, we put on bolos neck yesterday afternoon and he went crazy ran round room tried to rub it off was so aggitated in the evening couldnt settle and wouldnt come near us, wouldnt eat, this morning hes fine, going to see the vet to change his medication hes nearly 5 months old


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

Kenzie is fine with it, but my dad's GR used to do that with spot-on.

I'm sure your vet will have some ideas


----------



## vbud88 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thx for the reply,ill change his medication


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

vbud88 said:


> anyone has problems with advocate, we put on bolos neck yesterday afternoon and he went crazy ran round room tried to rub it off was so aggitated in the evening couldnt settle and wouldnt come near us, wouldnt eat, this morning hes fine, going to see the vet to change his medication hes nearly 5 months old


The chemicals in Advocate are Imidacloprid and Moxidectin, which some breeds collies for example it shouldnt be used on.

Side effects for these chemicals include, Scratching, Rubbing, or licking at the application site,lethargy, decreased appetite or hyper activity.

If dogs ingests or licks the application site that can cause serious side effects like depression,salivation,inco-ordination,panting and tremors. These are also the signs if the dog has had an overdose too.

I think, but you would have to double check that Advantix has these chemicals in it too. Yours must have a sensitivity to either the Moxidectin or
Imidacloprid or both, so you really need to avoid any treaments with those in or the same "family" of chemicals. Sometimes its not the "Brand name" you need to avoid but whats actually in it.


----------

